# Xin review về bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK ???



## yeuthuongvocung

Các mom cho em xin review về bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt Nuk được không ạ? Đọc trên nhiều diễn đàn các mom khen quá trời, nào là cảnh báo nhiệt độ nhanh chóng lắm, núm mềm giống bú mẹ, núm ti dẹt chỉnh nha, chuẩn khớp ngậm nên con sẽ chịu bú bình và mẹ sẽ bớt bận rộn vì ko phải lúc nào cũng cần có mặt ở nhà cho con bú. Có chuẩn như thế thật ko ạ?. Nghé nhà em 2 tháng 6 ngày mấy hôm nay cho bạn bú bình cực quá, ngày dặm 1 cữ 30ml mà k hết, con không chịu bú bình ấy..haiz các mom giúp em đi?. Vì bú bình ít nên đêm nào cũng mấy lần dạy để cho con bú, lúc tỉnh không sao, lúc mệt ngủ gà ngủ gật cũng không để tâm vào kiểm tra nhiệt độ sữa xem đủ ấm chưa hay nóng quá nguội quá, nếu em chuyển cho con sang dùng loại bình cảm biến nhiệt Nuk này thì con có chịu bú bình hơn k ạ? Cảnh báo nhiệt độ của nó có dễ xem không ạ?


----------



## Trái Tim Mùa Đông

eo ơi nghĩ cảnh con nhỏ đêm hôm cứ lọ mọ em sợ lắm các mẹ ạ
cố gắng tìm cách khắc phục thôi


----------



## Hà Lan

yeuthuongvocung nói:


> Các mom cho em xin review về bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt Nuk được không ạ? Đọc trên nhiều diễn đàn các mom khen quá trời, nào là cảnh báo nhiệt độ nhanh chóng lắm, núm mềm giống bú mẹ, núm ti dẹt chỉnh nha, chuẩn khớp ngậm nên con sẽ chịu bú bình và mẹ sẽ bớt bận rộn vì ko phải lúc nào cũng cần có mặt ở nhà cho con bú. Có chuẩn như thế thật ko ạ?. Nghé nhà em 2 tháng 6 ngày mấy hôm nay cho bạn bú bình cực quá, ngày dặm 1 cữ 30ml mà k hết, con không chịu bú bình ấy..haiz các mom giúp em đi?. Vì bú bình ít nên đêm nào cũng mấy lần dạy để cho con bú, lúc tỉnh không sao, lúc mệt ngủ gà ngủ gật cũng không để tâm vào kiểm tra nhiệt độ sữa xem đủ ấm chưa hay nóng quá nguội quá, nếu em chuyển cho con sang dùng loại bình cảm biến nhiệt Nuk này thì con có chịu bú bình hơn k ạ? Cảnh báo nhiệt độ của nó có dễ xem không ạ?


Trẻ nhỏ ngoan nhất là khi tập được bú bình cho con chứ cứ đút thìa với bơm từng tí một thì mệt lắm luôn ạ
Thực ra chọn bình an toàn cho con là 1 tiêu chí nhưng chọn loại nào giúp con hợp tác bú bình cao nhất có thể  Bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK theo em thì đáp ứng được cả 2 tiêu chí trên đấy ạ 
- Núm ti dẹt chỉnh nha độc quyền với khớp cắn vừa đúng vừa đủ giúp con hợp tác nhất trong các loại bình, núm ti dẹt mô phỏng giống ti mẹ nhất, lại giúp răng con sau này mọc đẹp vào đường lối.
- Thanh cảm biến nhiệt thông báo nhiệt độ sữa thì chuẩn quá rồi, ko phải cần mà rất cần cho em bé đấy ạ. Mẹ đỡ phải lo lắng việc căn nhiệt độ phù hợp cho con ( ko nóng ko lạnh ko ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của con )
Nhà em cũng dùng bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK đây ạ, ưng cái bụng lắm luôn ạ


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga

Chuột nhà e  gần 5m k chịu bú bình các mẹ ah. Nhịn từ trưa đến tối k chịu bú. Mẹ lại vừa phải cho ti để ngủ vì đêm e k bú đêm nữa. K biết ngày mai con có chịu ti k nữa. Nhìn con đói khóc mà e sót hết ruột. Có mẹ nào tập cho bé ti bình thành công chỉ e với ạ.


----------



## Hoa Ban Trắng

Dương Thanh Nga nói:


> Chuột nhà e  gần 5m k chịu bú bình các mẹ ah. Nhịn từ trưa đến tối k chịu bú. Mẹ lại vừa phải cho ti để ngủ vì đêm e k bú đêm nữa. K biết ngày mai con có chịu ti k nữa. Nhìn con đói khóc mà e sót hết ruột. Có mẹ nào tập cho bé ti bình thành công chỉ e với ạ.


Buồn lắm mom ah, e thiếu sữa mẹ nên muốn con ti bình thêm mà tập mãi chỉ ngậm ti giả thôi. Còn ti bình chịu ăn duy nhất 1 lần đang ngái ngủ nên hết đc 40ml. 
K thì cứ vừa mút vừa lằn nhằn. Con đói khóc mẹ chả biết làm thế nào, xúc thìa đc tí là ưỡn lên khóc


----------



## Tiên Cát 003

Hà Lan nói:


> Trẻ nhỏ ngoan nhất là khi tập được bú bình cho con chứ cứ đút thìa với bơm từng tí một thì mệt lắm luôn ạ
> Thực ra chọn bình an toàn cho con là 1 tiêu chí nhưng chọn loại nào giúp con hợp tác bú bình cao nhất có thể  Bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK theo em thì đáp ứng được cả 2 tiêu chí trên đấy ạ
> - Núm ti dẹt chỉnh nha độc quyền với khớp cắn vừa đúng vừa đủ giúp con hợp tác nhất trong các loại bình, núm ti dẹt mô phỏng giống ti mẹ nhất, lại giúp răng con sau này mọc đẹp vào đường lối.
> - Thanh cảm biến nhiệt thông báo nhiệt độ sữa thì chuẩn quá rồi, ko phải cần mà rất cần cho em bé đấy ạ. Mẹ đỡ phải lo lắng việc căn nhiệt độ phù hợp cho con ( ko nóng ko lạnh ko ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của con )
> Nhà em cũng dùng bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK đây ạ, ưng cái bụng lắm luôn ạ
> 
> View attachment 8487​


Chị ơi cho em hỏi bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK này mua ở đâu vậy ạ?
Giá như nào? dung tích ra sao vậy ạ?


----------



## hoaduonghd2x

Mom ơi cố lên nhé. 
nhà mình 4m đã tập thành công.
mom phải kiên trì với lại ko được để con đói nha.
cho con ti tầm 10p mà ko ti thì mom đút muỗng cho con.
mấy ngày con làm quen sẽ ti bình ngon lành đấy.
cố gắng lên ạ


----------



## Hà Lan

Tiên Cát 003 nói:


> Chị ơi cho em hỏi bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK này mua ở đâu vậy ạ?
> Giá như nào? dung tích ra sao vậy ạ?


Mua ở đây nè m https://shopee.vn/phanphoianhduong.com.vn 
Bữa mình mua được freeship mà sale 20% luôn đó ạ
Kênh bán hàng của nhà phân phối chính hãng luôn đấy ạ. 
Bình 300nl em mua có 207k thôi ạ. Có cả loại nhỏ hơn 150ml nữa đấy ạ, bình dễ ti không bị sặc bị đầy hơi nhờ van thông khí thông minh đó ạ, con uống sữa bằng bình cảm biến nhiệt, hình như đủ nhiệt độ nên con bú rất nhanh, hết cữ mặt cực phê. Cưng lắm ạ


----------



## yeuthuongvocung

Hà Lan nói:


> Trẻ nhỏ ngoan nhất là khi tập được bú bình cho con chứ cứ đút thìa với bơm từng tí một thì mệt lắm luôn ạ
> Thực ra chọn bình an toàn cho con là 1 tiêu chí nhưng chọn loại nào giúp con hợp tác bú bình cao nhất có thể  Bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK theo em thì đáp ứng được cả 2 tiêu chí trên đấy ạ
> - Núm ti dẹt chỉnh nha độc quyền với khớp cắn vừa đúng vừa đủ giúp con hợp tác nhất trong các loại bình, núm ti dẹt mô phỏng giống ti mẹ nhất, lại giúp răng con sau này mọc đẹp vào đường lối.
> - Thanh cảm biến nhiệt thông báo nhiệt độ sữa thì chuẩn quá rồi, ko phải cần mà rất cần cho em bé đấy ạ. Mẹ đỡ phải lo lắng việc căn nhiệt độ phù hợp cho con ( ko nóng ko lạnh ko ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của con )
> Nhà em cũng dùng bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK đây ạ, ưng cái bụng lắm luôn ạ
> 
> View attachment 8487​


Cảm ơn mom nhiều ạ, mom chia sẻ cụ thể thế em cũng yên tâm ạ
Để em xin thêm ý kiến mấy mom nữa xem oke thì em mua thử bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK cho con xem sao ạ, chỉ mong là con hợp tác thôi ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh

Nói đến sữa sãi với bình bủng mà em chóng hết cả mặt. bé nhà em vẫn chưa chịu ti bình các mom ạ, tập tới tập lui, em sắp bỏ cuộc tới nơi rồi


----------



## Giang Hoàng

Em cũng muốn xin review về bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK ???
Mẹ nào dùng rồi cho em xin thông tin cụ thể với ạ. Em đang muốn tập cho con ăn thêm sữa ngoài, sữa mẹ ngày càng có vẻ ít hơn trước.


----------



## yeuthuongvocung

Nguyễn Ngọc Linh nói:


> Nói đến sữa sãi với bình bủng mà em chóng hết cả mặt. bé nhà em vẫn chưa chịu ti bình các mom ạ, tập tới tập lui, em sắp bỏ cuộc tới nơi rồi


Nuôi con cần kiên nhẫn là thế đó mom ạ
Kiên nhẫn từ việc con ti mẹ, ti bình, con ngủ, tới khi kiên nhẫn thử từng món ăn dặm cho con, rồi lớn hơn thì con bò, con đi con chạy nhảy ... 
Cố gắng m ạ


----------



## mattroibecon

Bình sữa cảm biến nhiệt NUK này dùng được lắm chị ơi. Thanh cảm biến nhiệt như trong ảnh kia kìa, báo màu trong vài giây siêu nhanh luôn á.
Cứ thấy màu xanh lam là nhiệt độ chuẩn 37 độ cho bé con dùng đc ( nhiệt độ hoàn hảo an toàn cho hàm và làn da, giữ trọn dinh dưỡng sữa cho con ) Để ý nhiệt độ dưới 36 độ là xanh đậm con dễ đau bụng, thanh cảm biến nhiệt chuyển màu trắng khi nhiệt khoảng 38-42 độ 
Bình sữa NUK là đc ghi nhận 99% trẻ hợp tác từ lần bú đầu tiên rồi nên ko phải lo đâu, do núm ti thiết kế được mô phỏn giống ti mẹ nhất nên con rất thích
Nói chung nên mua cho con nha các mẹ


----------

